# A driver flashed his middle finger at my girlfriend



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

My girlfriend was crossing a road in Dubai yesterday then a speeding car narrowly missed her. The driver honked at her, slowed down and gave her the middle finger as he was driving away. She's very upset at the incident and is thinking about reporting his plate number to the Dubai police. Do you think it's too late to do that? I told her to forget about the incident but she does't want to.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ExPatrick said:


> My girlfriend was crossing a road in Dubai yesterday then a speeding car narrowly missed her. The driver honked at her, slowed down and gave her the middle finger as he was driving away. She's very upset at the incident and is thinking about reporting his plate number to the Dubai police. Do you think it's too late to do that? I told her to forget about the incident but she does't want to.



Heck, if I'd had a pound everytime someone gave me "the finger" when I lived in the UK I'd be rich (not always my fault either lol)! If I were her I'd laugh it off and forget about it. 

Also, having seen a story in the UK papers recently, if you and she are living together and unmarried, she could get into worse trouble with the authorities??? (there was a girl in Dubai raped recently but got put into prison because she was co-habiting with her fiancé - summat like that)


Jo xxxx


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

No, we don't live together.



jojo said:


> if you and she are living together and unmarried, she could get into worse trouble with the authorities???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree, should just shrug that one off.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

But for the future you can call on 800 4353 bad drivers complain dep.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks. Do you know if there is a time deadline to file a complaint after the incident had occured?



chunkykitty said:


> But for the future you can call on 800 4353 bad drivers complain dep.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Seriously? Grow up...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I cant believe they have a bad drivers complaint dept... 

Well... maybe I can!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It seems to me that your girlfriend needs to grow a tougher skin if she is going to survive life in a foreign country. Being given the middle finger is about as mild as it gets.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

My girlfriend is Arabic by the way that's why she found the incident overly offensive. Hopefully she'll get over it in a couple of days.



Veronica said:


> It seems to me that your girlfriend needs to grow a tougher skin if she is going to survive life in a foreign country. Being given the middle finger is about as mild as it gets.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

Arabic or not it she has to toughen up. Arabic or not it would piss anyone off. Seriously though, she really does need to get over it and not let this or other things get to her. She`s wasting precious energy over this. Flying the bird is pretty common. I'm pretty sure I was flipped off today for a lane change that someone behind didn't like...whatever! Besides Karama is a ***** and knowing Dubai...well, we know how the roads are and the drivers are!


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

showing middle finger in other countries might be a common driving incident, but in here is treated as an offense. This is one of the first things I was told when moved here. Police takes it very seriously. Even days after it happened.

Although I wouldn't report it (cause I'm too chicken) but I understand why she is unhappy. This is a western thing that some drivers think they can bring here. But in middle east culture, it is as shameful as swearing at your mother and sister. Ignoring it means accepting it ....

Good luck deciding what to do.


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

such thing is not acceptable at all, I been into the same situation and I reported it to the police, and I met the "finger man" at the court!

If I were you, I would go to the nearest police station from the location where that happened, and report.

at least that driver when he will be called up by the police and investigated, he will never ever think to do such thing again.


Lets keep the country clean.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't think that "the bird" is a uniquely Western gesture Melody - I have been flipped off a couple of times during my time here, and the drivers were not Western. 

Yes it is an offensive gesture (in all parts of the world but here in particular) but I would have to agree with the others who have said to just let it go - it hasn't done her any physical or lasting harm, and she is only upsetting herself by hanging onto the issue. She'll never see the guy again and chances are he's forgotten all about it by now. 

As for reporting it to the police, do you really think that pursuing this kind of issue is the most productive use of their time?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

emarati said:


> such thing is not acceptable at all, I been into the same situation and I reported it to the police, and I met the "finger man" at the court!
> 
> If I were you, I would go to the nearest police station from the location where that happened, and report.
> 
> ...


So you think its ok to put a person in jail or thrown from the country for pointing a silly finger? This person may have a family that they have to take care of and they depend on this person for food ect... Yes they are immature for pointing the finger but think about it in the long run. Have a little compasion Emirati.. sheesh!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

ExPatrick said:


> My girlfriend was crossing a road in Dubai yesterday then a speeding car narrowly missed her. The driver honked at her, slowed down and gave her the middle finger as he was driving away. She's very upset at the incident and is thinking about reporting his plate number to the Dubai police. Do you think it's too late to do that? I told her to forget about the incident but she does't want to.


Report to the police without hesitation. We all love dubai cuz such incidents are single cases here and if there is a chance to bring them to ZERO even much better. I would definitely call the police but make sure she remembers the correct plate number otherwise there will be a big mess.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

why ella???????????????//
Is i t really fun to try and ruin someones life over a simple thing????????
Tell me is it fun to you? is it a game? whats the point????


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

without hesitation......????
Why dont you go put some of that fire into something positive? Like go start a charity for down syndrome children, or donate you time to a local animal rescue facility! If everyone in the world would stop being childish and put some of that go getem attitude into positive things we would all live in a better place.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL hahaha what a great thread..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Lets keep the country clean...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know the UK is different, but heck, when I've had "the finger" done at me, I usually do an equally offensive gesture back - does that make me bad? Does that warrant a police investigation? IMO its simply a harmless way of showing frustration and annoyance. Rather that than be hit over the head with a baseball bat!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

mrbig said:


> So you think its ok to put a person in jail or thrown from the country for pointing a silly finger? This person may have a family that they have to take care of and they depend on this person for food ect... Yes they are immature for pointing the finger but think about it in the long run. Have a little compasion Emirati.. sheesh!



so you think its Ok to finger anyone for no reason?

I dont care if he will be in jail or thrown out of the country, I will report to the police and they will take him to a court, at least he will pay some fines to the court, and he will learn a good leasson that he didn''t learn in his country.

If anyone think its Ok to finger out anyone, you may call all your friends and family and start fingering everyone, you can do that in a party in your own back yard, but that's not acceptable for UAE ppl and in public.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emarati said:


> so you think its Ok to finger anyone for no reason?
> 
> I dont care if he will be in jail or thrown out of the country, I will report to the police and they will take him to a court, at least he will pay some fines to the court, and he will learn a good leasson that he didn''t learn in his country.
> 
> If anyone think its Ok to finger out anyone, you may call all your friends and family and start fingering everyone, you can do that in a party in your own back yard, but that's not acceptable for UAE ppl and in public.



Thats if it can be proven surely ????????? One word against anothers??

Jo xx


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

emarati said:


> you may call all your friends and family and start fingering everyone, you can do that in a party in your own back yard, but that's not acceptable for UAE ppl and in public.


Sounds like a fun party


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Jojo - as I understand it, if you report an incident like this the police will contact the other party to determine whether the report is correct or not. How much this boils down to one word against the other seems to depend on the nationality of the parties involved. If the person accused of making the gesture admits guilt it is taken very seriously, and people have been deported over it. 

No, it's not OK to go around flipping people off, but I just can't understand why the police would treat this as priority. It may be an offensive gesture, but that's all it is - a gesture. Surely the drug and prostitution problems should rank a bit higher??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No its not ok, but its not worth losing sleep over. Quite frankly, if thats the worst offence thats ever been committed against you in your life time then you've gotta away pretty lightly IMO

Jo xxx


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

emarati said:


> so you think its Ok to finger anyone for no reason?
> 
> I dont care if he will be in jail or thrown out of the country, I will report to the police and they will take him to a court, at least he will pay some fines to the court, and he will learn a good leasson that he didn''t learn in his country.
> 
> If anyone think its Ok to finger out anyone, you may call all your friends and family and start fingering everyone, you can do that in a party in your own back yard, but that's not acceptable for UAE ppl and in public.


Nobody gives a finger for no reason.

What if you were safely driving along the right-hand lane and somie maniac cuts across 3 lanes directly in front of you, causing you to slam on the brakes and almost causing an accident?

As a natural reaction, most people will curse/swear and maybe show the finger.
So who should be thrown in jail or out of the country in this case?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

emarati. i totally agree with u. but hear what happened to my family, we were in the car my new born baby, my elderly in laws parents and my husband was driving, at the emirates road car cut in front of us, my hubby manoeuvred to the side of the road and he raised his hands up in the air and showing to a reckless driver What r u doing man? u nearly killed us, we got his number plate and went straight to police station, guess what, that guy was local, and he said to police that my husband showed him a Finger. which was not true. in fact not many English ppl do 1 finger, they have different way of that, anyhow. police told us ok guys just go... be careful on the road.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

all you people that want to tattle tale, KARMA is a ***** and it will come back to get you 2 fold. Emiriti, get a life. And thier is no way in hell I would come to one of your fingering parties... Sheesh I should call the police on you for even saying that, I feel so violated. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh See how childish that is?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting reactions. 

Whilst it is illegal to make offensive hand gestures in the UAE (& I strongly advise that no one makes them!), it seems very over the top to want to involve the police in such a matter. Furthermore, I understand you need to have a corroborating witness with you to make a proper complaint.

As others have suggested, I think there are many rather more serious issues to worry about, such as the appalling driving standards, mistreatments of many workers, cruelty to animals and a biased justice system...

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> without hesitation......????
> Why dont you go put some of that fire into something positive? Like go start a charity for down syndrome children, or donate you time to a local animal rescue facility! If everyone in the world would stop being childish and put some of that go getem attitude into positive things we would all live in a better place.


If everyone in the world will stop using middle finger, world will become better as well. I find it normal for a man to protect his woman and not just clap her shoulder and say "sorry baby".

I didn't say shoot the guy, but believe me if you give allowance in this country to start with things like that, in 10-15 years you will get formula Dubai = younger brother of Austin or similar. Just last week everyone discussed how safe is Dubai and how different it is from US. You want to protect it - react. Sorry, but if tomorrow some stupid guy would drive crazy and crash my car when I have my little daughter in, it will be too late. If today I will react maybe there is a chance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> If everyone in the world will stop using middle finger, world will become better as well. I find it normal for a man to protect his woman and not just clap her shoulder and say "sorry baby".
> 
> I didn't say shoot the guy, but believe me if you give allowance in this country to start with things like that, in 10-15 years you will get formula Dubai = younger brother of Austin or similar. Just last week everyone discussed how safe is Dubai and how different it is from US. You want to protect it - react. *Sorry, but if tomorrow some stupid guy would drive crazy and crash my car when I have my **little daughter in, it will be too late. If today I will react maybe there is a chance.*


But surely the issue here is the standard of driving not some stupid hand gesture? Whilst that may offend, it won't actually harm or kill you. 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> If everyone in the world will stop using middle finger, world will become better as well. I find it normal for a man to protect his woman and not just clap her shoulder and say "sorry baby".
> 
> I didn't say shoot the guy, but believe me if you give allowance in this country to start with things like that, in 10-15 years you will get formula Dubai = younger brother of Austin or similar. Just last week everyone discussed how safe is Dubai and how different it is from US. You want to protect it - react. Sorry, but if tomorrow some stupid guy would drive crazy and crash my car when I have my little daughter in, it will be too late. If today I will react maybe there is a chance.


Your argument is invalid. It has nothing to do with the subject. We are talking about flippin someone off and how childish it is to run and tattle-tale to the police. Still doesnt make it right to flip someone off, but my god, just get over it and move on. Dont ruin someones life for being silly.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> But surely the issue here is the standard of driving not some stupid hand gesture? Whilst that may offend, it won't actually harm or kill you.
> 
> -


Agree Elphaba, and honestly if I would be on the lady's place I would get hot in the beginning and cool down without any actions in the end, it's just that I believe if local culture will not be protected it will change to worst. It has never been normal here to abuse or show middle fingers, people don't abuse each others. In Moscow for example in the supermarket man got a clash with unknown woman in the queue and started to bit her and nobody interfered. 

Big things start from small things.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> It has never been normal here to abuse or show middle fingers, people don't abuse each others.


Lol, try driving in the 'fast' lane at 119 km/h

The reactions will range from abuse to attempted manslaughter depending on the nationality of the driver behind you.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Lol, try driving in the 'fast' lane at 119 km/h
> 
> The reactions will range from abuse to attempted manslaughter depending on the nationality of the driver behind you.


i dont care, if anyone want to flash the lights behind most welcome ))) i am patient


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Your argument is invalid. It has nothing to do with the subject. We are talking about flippin someone off and how childish it is to run and tattle-tale to the police. Still doesnt make it right to flip someone off, but my god, just get over it and move on. Dont ruin someones life for being silly.


Dear Mr. Big, I don't argue, I am very peaceful person and I never made any attempts to ruin anyone's life. Don't take my words straight forward. I made my point clear and I have the right for that.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Report to the police without hesitation. We all love dubai cuz such incidents are single cases here and if there is a chance to bring them to ZERO even much better. I would definitely call the police but make sure she remembers the correct plate number otherwise there will be a big mess.


Ella, thats not peaceful! By telling him to call police without hesitation will result in him calling the police, police arresting said person, goverment maybe putting him in jail or deporting him back to home country, said person loses job, said person has no more money, said person has children and they dont have food because they were arrested and lost job because of your comment about calling police without hesitation, now his kids are dead because they dont have food, he has no money to put them to rest, so he has to start a fire in the back yard and burn them to ashes, then he kills himself and his wife because his kids are dead, so now with your great advice have killed an entire family. Because you think its right to call the police for a person pointing his middle finger at someone. 

Doesnt sound peaceful. Sounds to me like you are giving crappy advice. Or do you have some sory of infeority complex to where you have to show that person whos boss? Lose the holier than thou attitude.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

My other piece of advice is...now please don't lump all expats into one finger raising group and have a hate on for all of us.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA....Oh My Goodness Mr Big....that was hilarious!:clap2:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m with Mr Big although i would go one step further. Never mind reporting anyone to the police instead give your gf a severe talking to not only for Jay-walking and crossing the road at a non designated crossing point but also for leaving the kitchen without written permission!! LOL!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Ella, thats not peaceful! By telling him to call police without hesitation will result in him calling the police, police arresting said person, goverment maybe putting him in jail or deporting him back to home country, said person loses job, said person has no more money, said person has children and they dont have food because they were arrested and lost job because of your comment about calling police without hesitation, now his kids are dead because they dont have food, he has no money to put them to rest, so he has to start a fire in the back yard and burn them to ashes, then he kills himself and his wife because his kids are dead, so now with your great advice have killed an entire family. Because you think its right to call the police for a person pointing his middle finger at someone.
> 
> Doesnt sound peaceful. Sounds to me like you are giving crappy advice. Or do you have some sory of infeority complex to where you have to show that person whos boss? Lose the holier than thou attitude.


Common, sounds like on of those american movies on Show Time, don't make a drama out of nothing. In the end of the day, person who has brains will decide himself to call the police or not. I am not his mother that he will listen to me. Peaceful regards to all


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I think all of us should just sit back and not finger each other...

I'm not up for any ones fingering parties but its an interesting subject.


----------



## emarati (Jan 28, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Common, sounds like on of those american movies on Show Time, don't make a drama out of nothing. In the end of the day, person who has brains will decide himself to call the police or not. I am not his mother that he will listen to me. Peaceful regards to all


to be honest, sounds like an indian movie, where the hero and the villain will end up to be brothers after 3 hours movie


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

emarati said:


> to be honest, sounds like an indian movie, where the hero and the villain will end up to be brothers after 3 hours movie [/QUOT
> 
> yeah, that would be a good end, as I start to get confused who is more agressive and frastrated here... Better to become brothers and sisters and finish this movie shooting. Especially that subject is not worth it.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Let me tell you what will happen if you report it, because one person i know flicked someone coz another driver cut him off and he missed him by an inch.

He got reported, the called him in, he even admitted flicking middle finger (which might not happen in your case), and all they said not to do it again.

There u go.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Common, sounds like on of those american movies on Show Time, *don't make a drama out of nothing*. In the end of the day, person who has brains will decide himself to call the police or not. I am not his mother that he will listen to me. Peaceful regards to all


Take your own advice... Its just a silly finger! Why call the police? Maybe he is telling you that you are number 1? I think calling the police is more immature than the person actually giving you the bird.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

EXPAT09 said:


> Let me tell you what will happen if you report it, because one person i know flicked someone coz another driver cut him off and he missed him by an inch.
> 
> He got reported, the called him in, he even admitted flicking middle finger (which might not happen in your case), and all they said not to do it again.
> 
> There u go.



Good sounds like the cops are getting tired of all the whiney feeble minded people calling in "he flipped me off waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Where does the law stand on shaking an imaginary bottle of ketchup?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Where does the law stand on shaking an imaginary bottle of ketchup?


That you must be holding a imaginary hotdog in your other hand, if not then ella can call the cops on you. lol


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Much better to flick the v's anyway.

If the person in front of you complains, just say you were saying 'peace' to the person behind and vice versa.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

that want i meant , that englesh ppl have different gesture  rock n roll baby


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

and yes it is offencive gesture in this country, thats why im always telling my hubby to keep his hands on the weel no matter what. dont want him to ended up in the jail or being deported because of the SIMPLE FINGER.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> That you must be holding a imaginary hotdog in your other hand, if not then ella can call the cops on you. lol


I will change my name to cop_caller ))))
Ok, Mr.Big you convinced me. I will never ever call useless cops.
P.S. Many years ago I was coming home in Moscow at 4am and found a black case at the entance of the building. I had my Italian friend with me and she started to panic as she heard a lot about mafia, crimes, etc so she asked me to call the police. I called, they never came. I called again as my friend was close to heart attack, they finally came, checked the case, it was empty and they through it in the garbage, swearing me that I called them in the middle of the night ))))
NO COPS NO COPS NO COPS NO COPS )))))))))))


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ella, I am just pulling your leg. Dont take it personal. Its all in fun.
On a side note, I have never called the cops in my life. I dont neven know how to call them here. In the states its 911.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> ella, I am just pulling your leg. Dont take it personal. Its all in fun.
> On a side note, I have never called the cops in my life. I dont neven know how to call them here. In the states its 911.


same here ))) I am just having fun ))) lol
have a nice evening
P.S. I think police number is 999, but hope you will never need it


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

sitting here sick and should probably go to bed but I can't because thise thread turned from a pissed off woman, to fingering, the fingering pary, to death, to now shaking imaginary ketchup bottles and hotdogs. 

What a riot!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Get well soon movinmary. You want me to bring over my finger and some hotdogs? lol


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

I want some finger and hotdog too!! r u sharing? may i jump in front of the que, as im nearest


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> I want some finger and hotdog too!! r u sharing? may i jump in front of the que, as im nearest


Oh your naughty KGB..
Hows the little one doing today?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

She is better, off from steroids. really bad reaction to it. the subject on breakfast morning was Wills. very interesting. will pass u email later. P.S. So no sharing hotdogs then?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Good glad you guys got that one figured out. Need to find another one that works though for when the asthma doest get better with nebulizer treatments. Wills are very important, esp when you are living somewhere other than your home country.
ps, anytime you want a hotdog just let me know.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Now. No mayo.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, back to topic. The topic is about fingers and fingering. Any more takers? or i assume the topic has dyed. 1 finger, 2 fingers, ... how many fingers in OK gesture? i think 3.


----------



## Maham_dubai (Feb 10, 2010)

forget it


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Maham_dubai said:


> forget it



lol I am pmsl over here :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Shinjuku said:


> Nobody gives a finger for no reason.
> 
> What if you were safely driving along the right-hand lane and somie maniac cuts across 3 lanes directly in front of you, causing you to slam on the brakes and almost causing an accident?
> 
> ...


_I agree ... its o.k. for them to nearly kill u but we cant show a finger ... what a joke !
Does anyone remember the guy .. think he was from South Africa he was a Physciatric nurse on his way home after a 14 hr shift on the wonderfull Sheikh Zeyed Rd & some local cut him up & he obviously shown him the finger & the local followed him all the way home down to the Marina & called the police .. this guy was married with children & they all got deported ... so its o.k. ..if someone tries to kill us on the rd .. maybe we should bow down kiss their feet & say 
'Mabrook habeeby' 
Its just a question of some nationalities know how to drive & show consideration to other drivers ,, but its different in dubai !!:car:

Bye the way i take it this guys fingering parties have a V.I.P. room .. is their a guestlist ? _


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

desres said:


> _I agree ... its o.k. for them to nearly kill u but we cant show a finger ... what a joke !
> Does anyone remember the guy .. think he was from South Africa he was a Physciatric nurse on his way home after a 14 hr shift on the wonderfull Sheikh Zeyed Rd & some local cut him up & he obviously shown him the finger & the local followed him all the way home down to the Marina & called the police .. this guy was married with children & they all got deported ... so its o.k. ..if someone tries to kill us on the rd .. maybe we should bow down kiss their feet & say
> 'Mabrook habeeby'
> Its just a question of some nationalities know how to drive & show consideration to other drivers ,, but its different in dubai !!:car:
> ...


There is a funny story related to your post. Case in the court - murder. The man is asked my did he kill unknown woman. He replies. "I worked as a gynecolog for the last 20 years. That day I worked for 15 hours, had around 30 patients. I go home exhausted. Suddenly a woman comes out of the corner and tells me: "Give me 10$ and you can see my "xxx"" ))))))))))))


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Its hilarious! The theme on Finger has twisted to other direction!!! I m all wet now after laughing


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I would have given her the 10$...


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Shall we start new thread? Fingering and VIP!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Shall we start new thread? Fingering and VIP!


oh my, only if you post pictures. lol :clap2::tongue1::eyebrows:


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Behave man. We need to make a plan, Desres said something about Rooms? MrBig you said on other thread that you have got plenty spece or even couple more villas, lets arrange it there )))


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

just one extra that doesnt have a tenant.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

how much?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

325,000anum


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

For me any discount? cmon man, im a KGB u forgot..


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

hrmmmmm, I'm sure we could work something out.
324,999 hehehehe ;p


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh well i ll stick to apartment , less work for me


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I would have given her the 10$...


You are not gynecolog  lol


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> You are not gynecolog  lol


I can pretend really well... lol

:eyebrows:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I can pretend really well... lol
> 
> :eyebrows:


give me your address, I will send you fat 95-years old woman and let's see ))))) hehehe


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

i remeber other joke, the gyno steped outside for a moment, while lady on the CHAIR, behind curtuns she heard a noise, and she asked, so doc, what do u think of it, then head piped thrue , it was a painter( painting walls) and he answerd TO ME it looks just like any funny. she said no doc is something def wrong in there, so guy called other painter and other confirmed yes its just a funny. who r u guys, ERRR we r just painting here ... WAS it you MRBIG? u know, that lady on the chair- was me!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> i remeber other joke, the gyno steped outside for a moment, while lady on the CHAIR, behind curtuns she heard a noise, and she asked, so doc, what do u think of it, then head piped thrue , it was a painter( painting walls) and he answerd TO ME it looks just like any funny. she said no doc is something def wrong in there, so guy called other painter and other confirmed yes its just a funny. who r u guys, ERRR we r just painting here ... WAS it you MRBIG? u know, that lady on the chair- was me!


Cool, Mr.BIG, now we know your occupation ))) painter is much better than gynecolog, believe me ))))


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

guys be quiet, I dont want everyone to know..... sheesh..
YEs it was a beautiful funny lol.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh mine God! Ella, was it you in the que for this painter too? MRBIG!!!! You r a Star!!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> guys be quiet, I dont want everyone to know..... sheesh..
> YEs it was a beautiful funny lol.


I will explode now ))))))))


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes Ella, we beter shut up, otherwise other expat , the femail part will it us up, u know what Russian girls do here with men in Dubai... blah blah so on. ))) lets talk about children...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Yes Ella, we beter shut up, otherwise other expat , the femail part will it us up, u know what Russian girls do here with men in Dubai... blah blah so on. ))) lets talk about children...


i noticed recently all posts end up with the same - Russian girls bla bla bla ))))) yeh, let's talk about kids :eyebrows:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

how do you make kids?
russians, sheesh.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> how do you make kids?
> russians, sheesh.


common, isn't it fun? all those statements about Russians are from people who has never attended a real Russian party, it's just lots of jokes and fun, people know how to enjoy life and it's nothing to do with alcohol or how to make kids ))) i miss it big time, the best parties I ever had were in Moscow with my female friends - decent ladies dinner in the restaurant could turn up ladies pijama party until morning and going to work together next day with stupid smile because of what happened last night ))))))))


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> common, isn't it fun? all those statements about Russians are from people who has never attended a real Russian party, it's just lots of jokes and fun, people know how to enjoy life and it's nothing to do with alcohol or how to make kids ))) i miss it big time, the best parties I ever had were in Moscow with my female friends - decent ladies dinner in the restaurant could turn up ladies pijama party until morning and going to work together next day with stupid smile because of what happened last night ))))))))


sounds like fun.. if I ever go to russia will you give me your friends numbers so I can arrange a party? lol just messin with ya.
We americans have parties and talk about how we can take over the world and who we will go to war with next lol. just kidding.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Big, if ever go to Russia, go to St. Petersburg. Best Place. culture, history. amazing.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add i ve got friends there, u will have a fab reception!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> sounds like fun.. if I ever go to russia will you give me your friends numbers so I can arrange a party? lol just messin with ya.
> We americans have parties and talk about how we can take over the world and who we will go to war with next lol. just kidding.


actually it's true )))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Oh, forgot to add i ve got friends there, u will have a fab reception!


Mr. Big, let me know if you go to Moscow, I know half of the city, so fun is provided )))


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Mr. Big, let me know if you go to Moscow, I know half of the city, so fun is provided )))


Same goes for you, if you guys ever travel to Houston, Texas let me know as I can set you guys up with some Texas fun. I dont know if you guys could handle it though. heheheh I also own a beach house over there so you can go see the texas gulf coast and stay in my beach house. Then you will get to see the brown nasty water we call the gulf of mexico.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Same goes for you, if you guys ever travel to Houston, Texas let me know as I can set you guys up with some Texas fun. I dont know if you guys could handle it though. heheheh I also own a beach house over there so you can go see the texas gulf coast and stay in my beach house. Then you will get to see the brown nasty water we call the gulf of mexico.


thanks for the courtesy... do we need to take guns with us? just kidding :focus:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> thanks for the courtesy... do we need to take guns with us? just kidding :focus:


I would suggest it. And make a will before you leave.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I would suggest it. And make a will before you leave.


you forgot to mention - pray to God )) sounds like a Western, red indians and all that sort of things ))))))) like your sense of humor


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

native americans=red indians
lol
yeah pray to whatever god you believe in.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

i ll bring Kalashnikof and Bazuka.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

oh ,and russian mafia too


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Whoa I'm the initial poster who started this thread but I had no idea it was going to snow ball like that! :focus: Anyway, my girlfriend decided not to report the "finger man" to the police...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Blimey I go away for a couple of weeks and miss all this fun!! I presume Mr Capp and Nomad have commented? Classic


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

ExPatrick said:


> Whoa I'm the initial poster who started this thread but I had no idea it was going to snow ball like that! :focus: Anyway, my girlfriend decided not to report the "finger man" to the police...


Good to know I can finger your girlfriend without any repercussions


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Good to know I can finger your girlfriend without any repercussions


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> native americans=red indians
> lol
> yeah pray to whatever god you believe in.


I believe there is only one God ))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

ExPatrick said:


> Whoa I'm the initial poster who started this thread but I had no idea it was going to snow ball like that! :focus: Anyway, my girlfriend decided not to report the "finger man" to the police...


Thanks for the post, it has been lots of fun ))) and all the best to your girlfriend


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Good to know I can finger your girlfriend without any repercussions



oh god I died laughing at that one. well play'd sir, well play'd.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Gavtek, there will be repercussions in your case, I'm afraid. We'll make sure you get 1 month in jail so you can enjoy "fingering parties" there with other inmates every night 




Gavtek said:


> Good to know I can finger your girlfriend without any repercussions


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think the way this thread is degenerating its time it was closed.


----------

